# Why has my post been labeled as a "problem post"?



## Makai Guy

We sometimes receive inquiries as to why a user's post has been labeled with the "Problem Post" icon (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Your post has not been singled out.   This icon is present in ALL posts, near the lower left corner.  It is the link one can use to *REPORT* a post that you consider to be in violation of our posting rules or otherwise needing the attention of the staff. [See: Reporting a Problem Post]

In order to report a problem post, you must be logged into the bulletin board.  If you are just viewing messages without being logged in, the problem post icon is not displayed.

Other Troubleshooting Topics​


----------

